# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  کمک در ساخت صفحه لاگین سایت

## Behrouz3363

سلام دوستان . چند مدت پیش از یکی از دوستان کد رو گرفتم که با اون میشه صفحه لاگین سایت رو نوشت و بسیار سبک و کم حجمه اما الان با توجه به تغییر نام تکس باکس ها در سایت اون کد کار نمیکنه اگه میتونید لطفا راهنمایی کنید . میخوام با این کد و دو تکس باکس که روی فرم میذارم با وبلاگم کانکت بشم .



Private Sub Command1_Click()
Open App.Path & "\blogfa.html" For Output As #1
    Print #1, "<HTML>"
        Print #1, "<BODY>"
        Print #1, "<FORM ACTION=http://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=14132599 METHOD=POST >"
        Print #1, "<input type=text name=master_ContentPlaceHolder1_Uid />"
        Print #1, "<input type=password name=master_ContentPlaceHolder1_Password />"
        Print #1, "<input type=submit value=login name=master_ContentPlaceHolder1_btnSubmit />"
        Print #1, "</FORM>"
        Print #1, "</BODY>"
    Print #1, "</HTML>"
Close #1
End Sub

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

یادت باشه عزیز، لطفا کامل توضیح بده که چی میخوای

قبلا یک کاری کردی ، که الان اون کار نمیشه ، که نشد مشکل

دقیقا بگو خطا ها کجاست ، به کجا گیر میده ، مهدویت چی بود ، یا حتی عکس از برنامه ات بگیر و ؟......

کامل توضیح بدی بچه ها با کله جوابتو میدند

----------


## Behrouz3363

من قبل یه پسورد چکر برای بلاگفا نوشتم برای اینکه کل سایل بلاگفا لود نشه و سبک تر باشه یکی از دوستان اومد این تکه کد رو بهم داد که با اون میشه یه صفحه html ساخت و بعد اونو فراخونی کرد و یوز نیو پسورد رو در html که ساختیم ست و در نهایت چک کرد چون این رویه مدام تکرار میشه اگه کل سایت بلاگفا بخواد لود بشه یه خورده سرعت پسورد چکر کم میشه که اگه بخوام کد ها رو تحلیل کنم انجوریه :
خط اول :

  Print #1, "<FORM ACTION=http://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=14132599 METHOD=POST >"

این خط مربوط به آدرس سایت بلاگفاست .
خط دوم :

Print #1, "<input type=text name=master_ContentPlaceHolder1_Uid />"

دستور type داره  name که اگه سورس صفحه بلاگفا رو در بیاریم و اینسپکت اونو بگیریم type اون text هست و نیم اون uid  .
مشکل اینجاست که نام تایپ و تکست تغییر کرده و من نام های جدید رو ست کردم اما لاگین نمیشه

----------


## SlowCode

اینو تست کن اگه جواب نداد به خاطر وجود عدد متغیر t در ادرس لاگین هست و چون راندوم تولید میشه نمیشه کاریش کرد.


```
<form action="https://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?t=41805819" method="post">
   <input type="hidden" value="160431" name="_tt">
   <input name="usrid" id="usrid" class="textbox" dir="ltr" type="text" maxlength="61" style="position:absolute;top:10px;left:10px;">
   <div class="textbox" style="text-align:center;color:gray;position:absolute;top:10px;left:10px;" id="usrid_caption" onclick="input_focus('usrid',true)">
      نام کاربری   </div>
   <input name="upa" id="upa" class="textbox" dir="ltr" type="password" maxlength="20" style="position:absolute;top:50px;left:10px;" onfocus="input_focus('upa',true)">
   <div class="textbox" style="text-align:center;color:gray;position:absolute;top:50px;left:10px;" id="upa_caption" onclick="input_focus('upa',true)">
      کلمه عبور   </div>
   <input name="btnSubmit" class="btn" style="width: 212px; height: 35px;position:absolute;top:90px;left:10px;" type="submit" value="ورود به بخش مدیریت وبلاگ">
   <span id="loginlink">
   <a href="ForgetPassword.aspx">کلمه عبور را فراموش کردم</a><br>
   <a href="https://www.blogfa.com/Desktop/Login.aspx?">ورود ایمن ( با استفاده از https )</a>
   </span>
   <input name="btnSignup" class="btn" style="width: 212px; height: 35px;position:absolute;top:250px;left:10px;" type="button" value="ثبت نام و ایجاد وبلاگ جدید" onclick="window.location='newblog.aspx?'">   </form>
```

----------


## Behrouz3363

این سورسه خیلی قاطیه میخوام ساده و قابل فعم باشه نه اینکه فقط یه دستوری رو اجرا کنه

----------

